# Hello 2018 - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (3/1/18)

Just a quick note to say Happy 2018 to all our customers and friends 

We have had a short break and now open and ready to tackle 2018. We have some awesome new things planned for 2018 




Mon to Thurs - 8:00am to 6:00pm
Fri - 8:00am to 7:00pm
Sat - 10:00am to 3:00pm
Sun - Last Sunday of the month 10:00am to 1:30pm

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BATMAN (4/1/18)

I have always wanted to attend a cloud comp at sir vape and had been in durban last weekend,for a day,and had not known that there was a cloud comp happening.

I really hope that I could make it at some point to come from Jhb to attend one at some point,as I had purchased from you guys at Vapecon and had a lovely experience at your stand.

Hoping to hear about the upcoming Sir Vape events in the year.
PS.If there is a whats app group,please add me 0744916150


----------



## Greyz (5/1/18)

BATMAN said:


> I have always wanted to attend a cloud comp at sir vape and had been in durban last weekend,for a day,and had not known that there was a cloud comp happening.
> 
> I really hope that I could make it at some point to come from Jhb to attend one at some point,as I had purchased from you guys at Vapecon and had a lovely experience at your stand.
> 
> ...



Sir Vape has community page on FaceBook, I can't link you as FB is blocked at work, but join their community page and you will be kept in the loop for all cloud comps etc

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BATMAN (5/1/18)

Thank you @Greyz i will definitely get down to doing that

Reactions: Like 1


----------

